# w8 Limp Mode? Advice needed please.



## Boydage (May 8, 2012)

Hi. I have just talked my wife into buying a 2003 w8. Pretty much immediately it started going into limp mode on the very first start of the day and sometimes when started after a short run. I have had it to the garage to have it diagnosed, which resulted in two trans solenoids being replaced, which cost me over 2k. This has not repaired the issue and the vehicle is still going into lime mode, first start of the day, when cold. Oh, and which by the way, resets on a second start no problem.

I am abroad working so my wife is having to deal with mechanics (oops). Other wise I would be putting my own lead onto the vehicle to diagnose the issues.

So, whilst I am away from all civilisation, I am asking if anyone has had the issue with limp mode on a w8 from cold start? Or, if anyone was kind enough to point me into a direction of a list of defects which will put a w8 into the mode. I get this nasty gut feeling I will be replacing multiple components to resolve something which will resemble a cold solder joint buried somewhere inside an unopenable box....

On research I have read the MAF sensor can put the vehicle into limp mode but will not cause the ECU to throw up an error code.

Hey - so if you feel like typing - please do, I need some advice please!

Regards
Boyd


----------



## Jesse-B (Dec 4, 2011)

I would check out the w8 forum. Does it run roughly? I it an tip of 6 speed? Could be your tq.


----------

